# Latex paint peeling...HELP



## coorsabee (Sep 11, 2006)

I re-painted my daughter's room, after I painted, primed, painted, and primed again. I have an area that just started peeling off - and is even taken off some of my drywall (I can see the brown off the drywall) HELP!!!


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

First of all, let me try to understand your situation. You say, you painted, primed, then painted and then primed again? I'm confused by this. Excuse my lack of understanding, but do you mean that you painted first, then primed, then painted a second coat and then primed the second coat?


----------



## coorsabee (Sep 11, 2006)

About two years ago, I painted my daughter's room. She did not like it so I primed over it and painted again. This year, she wanted to change the color so I primed over the color she had (two coats) and painted her new color (two coats). The color took well because it has been about two months since I last painted.

However, there were two things that were screwed to the wall that stayed on the wall while I painted the room - I just painted around them. Last night, I unscrewed one and it took some paint with it. Unfortunately, the paint kept wanting to peel off. I unscrewed the second with no problem. 

I now have about a 1 foot long by 6 inch wide spot where the paint peeled off. I am sure I can peel off more if I wanted. The problem is that it is taking everything down to the drywall (that is where the brown comes in) in some areas.

What can I do to stop the peeling and repair the spot?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Remove anything that's flopping around there
Cut it with a utility knife if needed
Prime the area with Zinsser's Peel Stop
If the torn area is pretty noticeable, and needs repair to smooth it out with the rest of the wall, then apply a "skim coat" of joint compound to fill the repair area
Sand it smooth, and apply a second (or third ) coat if needed
Sand smooth and spot prime the joint compound/repair area (regular primer will be fine in this case)

When the repair is done, then you can re-paint the wall

FYI, usually no primer is needed for a re-paint
Only special circumstances such as repairs or extreme color changes usually need primer


----------



## coorsabee (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you so much!!  I am ready to repair and will post later how it goes.


----------

